# Glitzer Effekt



## holzoepfael (2. Dezember 2005)

hi all

Ich mache derzeit etwas für nen Kollegen.....
Das ganze soll dabei "gepimpt" aussehen. Deshalb habe ich versucht, den Schriftzug mit einen Sternenglitzer Effekt zu versehen. Dies will mir trotz diesem Forum Thread hier http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?p=908858 nicht gelingen. Denn das Ganze sieht aufgesetzt, schwach aus...:/
Weiss aber nicht, wie ich das besser hinkriege, dass das Ganze wie eine übertriebene Reflexion aussieht.....







Bin froh um jede Hilfe.... THX


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. Dezember 2005)

Eventuell "passt" das nicht, weil du versuchst zwei Stile zu mischen: Eine Art "realistische" Reflexion mit einem Comic-Schriftzug. Da hilft es vielleicht, die Stile anzugleichen.

Im Allgemeinen sollte die Reflexion aber auch nicht zu transparent sein. Also ruhig etwas kräftiger gestalten.


----------



## holzoepfael (3. Dezember 2005)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da hilft es vielleicht, die Stile anzugleichen.)



Hmmm...
Also wie soll ich den in einem Comic Stil eine Reflektion machen? Bzw. was ist da anderst? Werde mal meine alten Comics hervorkramen, da mir zur Zeit nichts dazu einfällt....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Kalma (9. Dezember 2005)

Falls das Thema noch aktuell ist, schau ma hier:
http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/glitzer_schrift.shtml 

D


----------



## holzoepfael (9. Dezember 2005)

Nein, dieses Tutorial kenne ich, ist jedoch für meine Zwecke absolut das Falsche....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------

